# Storing Pipe Tobacco



## mhsrunner (May 16, 2007)

I recently acquired a few baggies of pipe tobacco to bring back to college with me. Should they be ok to spend a few weeks in ziplock bags with the air pressed out, or is there a different way I need to store them? Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Go to Target..... cooking section..... Canning jars fit 50-100g depending on the tobacco...

The are like mason jars but a much bigger openeing to make bowls out of...I can take a pic if you need.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

FWIW I've stored a few ounces of bulk blends in plastic ziplocks and I haven't experienced any ill effects. However I'd try to move anything over an ounce or 2 into jars once you get to school.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Like JPH said.

But a more reasonable short-term unbreakable storage would be Ziplock TWISTLock canisters. I have had tobac in some of these for over 6 months now and they are doing fine.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Ball makes 8 ounce canning/mason jars which are square/cubicle and hold 2 ounces of bulk tobacco nicely. They're inexpensive, and Target has them in four packs.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

billhud said:


> Ball makes 8 ounce canning jars which are square/cubicle and hold 2 ounces of bulk tobacco nicely. They're inexpensive, and Target has them in four packs.


... These are what I was talking about ...


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I have quite a few pouches that have only an ounce or two in them, that I store all together in a large bail-type cannister. Any air-tight jar should work well with multiple baggies. I haven't noticed any problems storing different blends this way. Larger quantites of 'baccy that isn't likely to be smoked for awhile warrants mason jars.................p


----------



## JoelS (Nov 28, 2007)

Canning jars work best IMO.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Like JPH said.
> 
> But a more reasonable short-term unbreakable storage would be Ziplock TWISTLock canisters. I have had tobac in some of these for over 6 months now and they are doing fine.


:tpd: *These work great & are very cheap!*


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I have stored tobacco in the ziplock bag from the B&M for several weeks and it has been fine. For longer term storage I use mason jars.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

JAK said:


> I have stored tobacco in the ziplock bag from the B&M for several weeks and it has been fine. For longer term storage I use mason jars.


I agree with this.

I have had tobacco in zip lock bags(a lot of 1oz samplers) for a few months. I kept them humidified, but I guess because of the poor seal of the thin plastic, a lot of my tobaccos lost flavor and I had to throw them away.

The good thing, was that I found a few tobaccos that I liked and will order 3-4oz packages of them and put them in jars for now on. I'm going this weekend to buy some jars.

Get some jars/containers!

-T2


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i've been using the ball/mason jars in different sizes-they make quilted jelly jars about the size of a 50g tin that work great to smoke out of-i use the next size up for 100g tins & 1/2 pint wide mouth jars to hold bulk tobac, about 4ozs or so in each one


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

I use these:


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I use some jars that are very similar to the previous pic.(skatalite's post). I got them a wal-mart for less than two bucks apiece.They have them in the cooking/houseware dept. They are made by Anchor Hocking Co. They come in all different sizes from about two ounces up two several quarts.They have a great rubber seal and work awesome for storing baccy!


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

rharris said:


> I use some jars that are very similar to the previous pic.(skatalite's post). I got them a wal-mart for less than two bucks apiece.They have them in the cooking/houseware dept. They are made by Anchor Hocking Co. They come in all different sizes from about two ounces up two several quarts.They have a great rubber seal and work awesome for storing baccy!


Exactly. Mine hold four ounces, but I usually keep a couple ounces of each tobacco at a time. I got mine from Hobby Lobby for $.98 a piece. Great price!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> :tpd: *These work great & are very cheap!*


:tpd: these are what I use and they work great :tu


----------



## Óðibjörn (Dec 13, 2007)

These are what I use:


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

I can't bring myself to spend money on the store bought jars: I am a cheap yankee and so I store my tobaccy in jam/jelly jars after running them through the dishwasher. I don't care too much if the lids impart a little "fruitiness." I do not, however, use salsa jars (although that might be good for storing mexican cigars, maybe I will try it if I ever acquire any Te Amo's.) I am also working my way through a tin of steel-cut oatmeal and one of those fancy del-monte jars of peaches from the grocery store (both of which I bought specifically so I could use the containers for tobacco). My wife thinks I am crazy, maybe she's right . . .


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

These are what I use, they work and look great. Hold about 8oz tightly. I just put scotch tape on the outside and write with a sharpie.


Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I second Shawn's thought. Those jars look great and seal well.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the Glad screw-top containers 'cause I don't have to worry about dropping one................:2


----------

